# ClubZ Track [email protected] Park Raceway!!



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

To all Nissan/Datsun/Infiniti owners, and friends,

The second 2002 Club Z Track event is almost here! Registration is NOW OPEN for our Saturday, Dec. 14th Drivers' School at Thunderhill Park Raceway!

Our events are structured to provide good instruction, tons of track time, and the lowest possible price!

This event promises to build on our past successes and be a fun event for all! This time, to try something new, we're featuring LADIES' DAY at the track with a women only run group and a $50 discount to beg./int. women drivers!! So guys, here's your chance to share how much fun these events can be, at a low price you won't find anywhere else!

For all the info and to sign up, visit our web page:
---> http://www.clubz.org/track/track_day_12-14-02.html

Any questions, we can be reached at---> [email protected]

Z-ya at the track and enjoy the ride!!
Club Z Track Event Coordinators
Bill Davis, Dan Mieskalski & Lee Darzycki


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

Only two more weeks to get your registration in for our Club's Dec. 14th Track Day & Drivers' School at the early entry price!

We've finally got a weekend event, so come have some fun! 
Tell your friends, coworkers!

Click here for all of the details and forms:
http://www.clubz.org/track/track_day_12-14-02.html

If you have any questions or comments, send us an email at [email protected]

ALREADY, WE'VE GOT A NUMBER OF 350Zs SIGNED UP, SO COME ON DOWN AND SEE THEM AT THE TRACK TOO!

As always, all generations of Datsuns/Nissans/Infiniti are welcome too! Bring your friends too!

Club Z Track Organizers
Bill Davis
Dan Mieskalski
Lee Darzycki


----------

